# Never buy 3acp skins. Residue unremovable!!!



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I just tried to remove the 3acp skin from my DX. It came off perfectly. EXCEPT. For the Prev Page button.
There is some kind of residue or something worse that has permanently marred the finish on my new DX.
I say that, because I have tried everything to remove it. The sticky part of the underside of the skin. And,
WD-40. Nothing has effected it at all. It does not even look like the grey residue that is left. It is a clear 
substance that is even hard to see. I took a picture of it. I think you can see it.

I have given up all hope of getting it off. I am sad to say that it's not like I haven't been warned. But a few
people posted that it is easily removed with the underside of the skin that was removed. Not in my case.

Here is a picture of it:










and another:










It looks really bad in the pictures because I tried to capture it with the light shining so you can see it. You would not notice it if you did not know it was there. Unfortunately, I know it is there.

Any suggestions? Any ideas of other products to remove residue like this. It does not even look like residue. I'd appreciate any ideas you might have.

I have given up holding out any hope that it will ever be removed. But it does not hurt to ask.

As I said, I was warned. So I have no one to blame but myself.

Please use this as an absolute warning. The thing is, everything came off perfectly and easily. The grey residue that was left came off in 3 seconds by pressing down with the underside of the skin I removed.

What is this though? I don't even know what it is when I look at it. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

It looks to me like some of the finish on the Kindle has come off.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I think you are right.
Although it looks slightly different in person.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Yikes. Like in my other post in your other thread, I was worried that it might damage the KDX. I'm glad that you took it off before it did more damage to it. I'm sorry to hear about the finish of the KDX now marred. If the finish has come off, there's really nothing you can do about it. Unless, you want to buy a whole new Kindle. Unless, you got the warrantly, you could "accidently on purpose" break it to get it replaced. But truthfully, I wouldn't worry about it. I have a little scratch on my KDX on the "Home" button (I have no idea where it came from!), and it's bothering me, but I just put a skin over it, and I forget it's even there.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, Annie.
I just noticed that DeCalGirl has a KDX skin that is solid state white. If it really continues to bug me, maybe I'll slap that one on it, and call it a day.
Live and learn. 
Rich


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

everyman said:


> I just tried to remove the 3acp skin from my DX. It came off perfectly. EXCEPT. For the Prev Page button.
> There is some kind of residue or something worse that has permanently marred the finish on my new DX.
> I say that, because I have tried everything to remove it. The sticky part of the underside of the skin. And,
> WD-40. Nothing has effected it at all. It does not even look like the grey residue that is left. It is a clear
> ...


Is the finish marred, or do you feel an indentation, like part of the plastic casing is missing? If it's still just residue, maybe try a little bit of Goo Gone on a cotton ball. That takes alot of sticky things off. If not, I would put a Decalgirl skin on it to hide it. And I'm sorry that this has happened to your brand new DX. Good luck!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it a raised residue or and indented finish removal thing.  If residue I might even try a tiny amount of alcohol or orange solvent just on the end of a Q-Tip and only directly on the residue.  I guess another skin would also do the trick.

I'm sorry this happened to you and your DX, but I'm sure he still loves you, nonetheless.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

It's the weirdest thing. I do not think it is raised. I can't imagine how this actually happened.
But for whatever reason I think it marred the plastic on the button.
I will try Goo Gone and some alcohol too.
Thanks so much for your comments.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

everyman said:


> It's the weirdest thing. I do not think it is raised. I can't imagine how this actually happened.
> But for whatever reason I think it marred the plastic on the button.
> I will try Goo Gone and some alcohol too.
> Thanks so much for your comments.


Or try to find orange solvent. We use it in dentistry to remove certain glues, cements from glass slabs (don't even ask). It's less caustic than alcohol and removes everything.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

If it won't come off, I agree with the others, cover it up with another piece of skin from DecalGirl!
And don't fret to much about it, no one will know. And you won't see it, once its covered!

I scratched the back of my Kindle 2 , removing the velcro from an Oberon case 
I was really upset, but realized I can just cover it back up 

It's a good lesson to learn about 3acp though, for all of us!

Sorry about your DX, I do feel your pain


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you so very much for your kind words.

I want to say something about 3acp skins.  I was upset with them when I originally wrote this. For this, obviously, but for something else.  I am not in the mood to talk about it now. Maybe sometime in a week or two. I don't just like saying something about a company that would cause them to lose business.

I think their skins are remarkable looking. For me, personally, this is even more painful, because I really love the look of their skins so much more than DeCalGirl. I try so hard to like DeCalGirl, but their skins are too "cute" and way too colorful for me, personally. I think their skins are excellent in terms of no residue and how easy they are to apply and take off. I understand that many here prefer their designs, so it's just a matter of taste.

But, for me--I like the more edgy somber designs at 3acp. So I am particularly upset that I feel I can't use their skins anymore.

Alright, I'lll tell my story.  Their DX skins are not up to par in my opinion. The k2 skins fit perfectly. They follow the total design of the K2.

The DX skins, at least in this incarnation seem rushed out the door and not well thought out.
If you look at the way they designed the Next Page and Prev Page buttons they do not conform to the DX's design.  They are split differently.

I am wondering if that is why the adhesive screwed up my Kindle DX.

They also did the keyboard in an odd way.

I bought two skins from them and I found the front impossible to line up. I wrote and told them that I was not asking for any refund of money. But I tried to line it up and I had an overhang on the left side that was very annoying.

I got the buttons perfect, and the keyboard perfect, but the left side was slightly over the edge. Like it was a hair too wide. So that unless you are the most skilled skin applier you'd have a lot of trouble. The design was unforgiving in that way.  I have their other skins for the other products and they fit perfectly. I mean ...the best ever.

They actually wrote back (in broken english btw) and said that they were so impressed that i was so nice about it and didn't want any money that they would love to send me two new ones when they work out the kinks in the design.

I was actually shocked, because of how they never usually write back.

They asked me to take pictures. Well, the overhang was maybe 1/16th of an inch. How do you ever show that in a picture?  But it was annoying, because I could never really secure that side to the Kindle DX.

I took a number of pictures, but nothing really showed. I wrote tons and tons to explain the problem.  I told them about the Next and Prev buttons not adhering to the DX's design.

I guess I went overboard. But I worked on this for hours. It was so much to explain and blah blah blah.

They have never written back. I am shocked. I mean, they had said they wanted to do something nice for a good customer.

And now, the cold shoulder.  I can't figure them out at all.

I have written 3 emails since the 7 emails with explanations and pictures.  Nothing.

So I am angry.

I praised them to the sky in terms of their MacBook Pro and Kindle 2 skins.  But the DX's were not in the same league. The graphics are as great as ever.  I am talking about the actual buttons and keyboard and overhang.

I wish I could order from them still. I love their skins so much.  So. This is my 3acp saga. There are still skins I want to buy. But I don't even think they fit the DX right.

I just wanted to say, though.  I don't want to trash them and I feel badly about my topic headline.  I think they have the best graphics of any skins I have seen. If I felt I was going to buy a skin that fit and I wanted to keep forever, I'd buy from them.

So read this with all this in mind.  Their customer service is just plain odd. I can't figure them out at all, given what I just told you.

To tell the truth, it kind of hurt my feelings that they were so extra nice to me. And now seemingly took it all away.

The person who wrote was foreign. Maybe they are just redesigning and will still send me two like they said and are waiting to get them right.

They told me they borrowed a friend's DX to design with but don't have it now. So they wanted my help.

They asked if the overhang was the size of a nickel?  What does that mean?  lol. I wrote back and asked them to clarify and they never wrote again.

How can a company with tons of DX skins they are putting out to the public and charging money for, not even own a DX to refer to?

Very very odd. At least to me.

I wish them well, though. I don't want to hurt their business. But I want to understand them. Oh well.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I know what you mean, about DecalGirls skins being a bit cutesy. Especially for a guy!
But they do make good skins, why don't you custom make one, with them.

Best of both worlds, yes?!?


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a similar problem with the skin fitting my K1.  It was almost right, but not quite on one side... the prev/next buttons were not spaced properly.  I did get it on eventually, but it did take some finangling at first.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

UPDATE:

I just received a really nice email from 3acp.  They apologized for not replying to my emails. They said they did make the adjustments I requested by making the front slightly less wide. I think they might have fixed the buttons. They said they are sending me two free skins to replace the ones I could not use.  

This makes me feel a thousand times better towards this company.  The person writing definitely does not speak English very well. This is not a criticism. It just might reflect their difficulty with customer service.  Very very broken english when responding. Very few words.

Anyway, I feel much better now. I will let you know if they fit better. And if I really like one of them, I will just leave it on. I need to put a skin on my DX now anyway.

We'll see.

Thanks to every one for your support.  I did order some goo gone and some Un Du.  The marks barely show, except if you go looking for them.  I'm kind of over my upset now.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

FYI-
Goo gone, has a terrible smell 
Use it sparingly.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

You're still using 3acp? Personally, I wouldn't look back twice after what it did to your KDX. But that's just me. I would rather avoid screwing it up more.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I hated removing my 3acp skin. I will never use their skins again DG for me from now on.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

You are seriously going to put another one of their skins on your KDX after what the 1st one did??

Not sure I understand that,but good luck .


----------

